# Sl4



## kuroshinja (Jul 25, 2007)

On July 21, 2007 I had the opportunity to train with Dr. Ron Chapel. His explanation of the techniques and how he went from the ideal phase to the what if phase was phenomenal. His knowledge of proper body mechanics and execution of the techniques is right on. If there is something wrong with your form or technique believe me he can fix it. SL4 is Kenpo and Kenpo is SL4.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 25, 2007)

I have long been a fan of Doc's methods, and endeavor to implement as much as I can in my own training and teaching. I am glad you had an opportunity to experience the difference first hand.

Regards,

Dave


----------

